# Dx code for determination of gender of fetus.



## crevoet (Feb 18, 2016)

Does anyone know the ICD 10 diagnosis code for having an ultrasound to determine the sex for a fetus?


----------



## Bernadette10 (Jun 1, 2017)

Z36 encounter for antenatal screening is my guess.


----------

